# Tonights supper



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fresh ground steak burgers, stuffed portabella's (kale, spinach, garlic, parmesan), zucchini and sliced maters. Gonna be good.


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

man them shrooms look good


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow...if you like fungi, you gotta try these....

Chop up fresh spinach and kale, sauté in olive oil and garlic. 

Wash caps, spread mixture over top.

Salt/pepper to taste and then grate fresh parm on top.

Cooked them on the egg for 25 min @ 375.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You suck.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Mm mm, we did elk burgers on the egg.


----------

